# Chew-Proof Lead Suggestions?



## TottiLove (Jun 10, 2008)

After a month and a half, Totti, who is 4 1/2 months, chewed through his lead. We bought him a 6' Top Paw nylon lead. It's now cut in half 

My boyfriend wants to buy a retractable lead, but I don't know how sturdy they are with him chewing through the first one.

If a retractable lead definitely won't work, what are some suggestions for some good chew-proof leads?


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

TottiLove said:


> After a month and a half, Totti, who is 4 1/2 months, chewed through his lead. We bought him a 6' Top Paw nylon lead. It's now cut in half
> 
> My boyfriend wants to buy a retractable lead, but I don't know how sturdy they are with him chewing through the first one.
> 
> If a retractable lead definitely won't work, what are some suggestions for some good chew-proof leads?



Any lead will be chew proof if you train Totti not to chew it. When he starts chewing on it, correct him. Remove the lead from his mouth with a firm NO! 
and give him an appropriate chewing toy. 

Another suggestion would be to purchase some Bitter Apple and spray the lead each time he has it on. The bitter apple makes the lead unpleasant tasting and should (note I said should) deter him. 

The chewing is probably due to teething. Make sure he has other options available to him to exercise his need to chew and help with the chewing pain. 

I'm sure others here will have added suggestions, but here's a place to start. Good Luck.


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

My husky has chewed through 4 leashes already. It takes only about 5 seconds for his inscisors to cut through thick nylon leashes . He doesn't chew on them unless he is very nervous and wants to go home. Funny, he won't run off after he chews the leash but gives me the "look" that he wants to go.

I agree with Renoman. Training is probably your best guarentee and don't give your pup the opportunity to get the leash in his mouth. Retractable may be less cumbersome.


----------



## TottiLove (Jun 10, 2008)

Renoman said:


> Any lead will be chew proof if you train Totti not to chew it. When he starts chewing on it, correct him. Remove the lead from his mouth with a firm NO!
> and give him an appropriate chewing toy.
> 
> Another suggestion would be to purchase some Bitter Apple and spray the lead each time he has it on. The bitter apple makes the lead unpleasant tasting and should (note I said should) deter him.
> ...


Truthfully, I think he LOVES the lead. For the first few minutes we walk him he walks with it in his mouth. We have a hard time hiding it from him in the house because he always seems to know exactly where we put it and he cries for it!

And Bitter Apple, no go. We tried spraying it on the rug when he chewed it when we first got him and he actually enjoyed it. We even tried Bitter Yuck, that made him cringe a little but it didn't stop him. It must be the Beagle in him, from what I know they literally eat anything!

However despite all this we have been scolding him for chewing it and he has gotten better. I just know the nylon simply won't work anymore and was looking for some better alternatives!

Thank you both for the help!!


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

He probably wouldn't be able to chew through a chain lead.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I see loads of dogs being walked with knotted up leashes. Wonder what those pups have been up to? Maxwell chewed through his first leash at age 7 years old, I thought he was too old to do that! Guess not. It was a locked Flexi when he was tied up while I played with Sassy at the park. Leash got into his mouth and zip it was a goner.

He is a baby and doesn't know any different. I haven't had a real leash chewer, if I did I would just walk around the yard and if the leash happened to get into the mouth the walk would be over. Leash off, oh well. New walk in 2 minutes or so. A perfectly timed NO sound might get the message across but it did take me 13 years to teach Sassy that I didn't much like her horse poop eating habit, one good dog as she turned away FINALLY got through to her! 

ANY leash can be chewed through. How about taking that hardware and making your own training leashes from that nice round braided rope at the hardware store? There is one kind that is soft feeling, usually comes in two colors braided together. It should take more chewing than the nylon as it is thicker.


----------



## Kotone (Apr 20, 2008)

You could try a leather lead. They're usually pretty sturdy.

I agree with training him not to chew it though. Maybe teaching him "drop it" or "leave it" would help...then you can just give him one of those commands when he's chewing it, so that he'll stop.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

I like the Bitter Apple idea, or the chain lead (I'd guess most dogs wouldn't enjoy chewing on metal?).

When I first started walking Shippo, I didn't have access to either thing, so all I did was keep the lead behind his head where he couldn't get to it, even while he was spinning back and forth trying. He kindof gave up easy though... it only took a few days for him to lose interest in the leash.


----------



## InverseLogic (Jun 1, 2008)

I tried bitter apple on my ferrets, and they don't even care about it. I guess my experiences weren't to good with that product.

Did you know that it tastes like rubbing alcohol? Lol.


----------



## heidiann (Feb 3, 2008)

We used chain leads at the animal shelter I volunteered at when we had dogs who would chew through their leads. 

We had a chocolate lab who chewed through 6 leashes before they finally put her on a chain one. After that, no problems!


----------

